# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Poster Printer (ProPoster) v.3.01.01 beta

## Maks_Alexey13

Программа Poster Printer (ProPoster) предназначена для распечатки плакатов стандартного (А0, А1, А2, А3) или заданного пользователем формата на листах меньших форматов. Программа автоматически разбивает изображение на нужное количество страниц. С помощью программы можно распечатать плакат, фотообои, рекламный щит размером до 10 х 10 м. Для склейки плаката дополнительно потребуется клей, ножницы и немного умения. Программа будет полезна всем, особенно студентам для распечатки черновых листов и препринтов курсовых и дипломных работ. Программа имеет мультиязычный интерфейс включая Русский.

Название: Poster Printer (ProPoster) v.3.01.01 beta
Год выпуска: 2010
Размер файла: 4,17 МБ
Платформа/ОС: Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista/2008/7

*Скрытый текст*Скачать

----------

